# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Art of War by Machiavelli

## Toop

i want to request The Art of War by Niccolo Machiavelli

----------


## Admin

You're confusing him with Sun Tzu. 

Its on the site.

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

*giggles*

----------


## Eric, son of Chuck

Machiavelli's most famous work is The Prince. The term, "Machiavellian" (as in evil) came largely as a result of his early "real politik."

Sun Tzu is, arguably, the greatest early military strategist. Or at least, the best who wrote their ideas down. "Know thy enemy, know thyself," or something similar to that, is probably his most famous quote.

Just thought I'd elaborate. wink

----------


## BossWarum

never cornor a wild beast they will concentrate on their survival instead of their escape

----------


## Azoic

It seems that admin doesn't realize that Machiavelli also wrote a book called Art of War (don't know if his has 'the' in it). I would also like to see this work.

----------


## Azoic

I really want to see this book, and so am trying to keep this post near the top.

----------


## fayefaye

i didn't know that... i find machiavelli's the prince boring anyway.

----------


## Azoic

The prince is, well, generally less than useful. The writing it self seems quite well composed, IMHO. I am curious as to how Machiavelli views war.

----------


## fayefaye

on the basis of 'this is how to win and gain control of principalities', i guess. strategically.

----------


## Azoic

Yes, and like so many war and politics books, it probably is quite applicable to big business and federal governments.

----------


## Azoic

Guess admin doesn't check these "old" requests any more (or more likely doesn't have time).

----------


## fayefaye

i know sun tzu's book was the basis of a lot of military strategies. machiavelli's probably was too. kind of sad, that. u know, centuries later, we delve back into history and only pull out the bad things-the ways to win wars and kill ppl- and don't learn anything good.

----------


## Edmond

If you have "The Art of War" by Sun Tzu, why would you read "Il Principe" ? It's rediculous, "The Art of War" is way more useful than the Prince. (I burn it if I were you) 
Useless Prince, Emperor rules!

----------


## fayefaye

lol. i don't know...

----------


## Azoic

wow, is it possible that some people like diversity in their reading? Or to make their own literary decisions? The answer to both of these is YES! Also, we are (or at least I am) talking about Machiavelli's "The Art of War," not Sun Tzu's book of the same name. (also, not Machiavelli's "The Prince.") The important thing is that we are discussing 2 DIFFERENT BOOKS WITH THE SAME TITLE. Confusing, I know.

----------


## Aesopone

LOL @ all of you

----------


## fayefaye

yeh; that is pretty funny: that none of us knew that.

----------

